# Uniquely talented?



## scharfschuetze (Mar 17, 2010)

Okay, I'm new here and since you guys don't know me I want to assure everyone that this is not some attempt to get attention or to somehow show off. I'm a pretty humble and simple person and the last thing in my mind is any type of online recognition. So, please go easy with the snarky remarks ;-)

I am interested in learning more about pistol shooting competitions (i.e. bull's eye competitions). Quite frankly, I am quite new at this as I am an immigrant but became a U.S. citizen last year. I don't own a gun (yet) and mostly go to shooting ranges once every few months - so I have no traditional 'training' per se. However, the staff at several shooting ranges keeps telling me that I seem to be uniquely talented as I kept shooting out the center of a red dot target at both 15 yard and 25 yard distance. I showed my targets to other member staff there and was told that they rarely see anyone with such accuracy. When I told them that I rarely shoot they didn't believe me. That btw is with a CZ 75b rental (9mm caliber) - which I plan to purchase (really nice feel).

So my question here is where I should turn to further explore my hobby? Based on the input I have received (which was volunteered as I never had any pertinent aspirations) I may have a talent and I would like to put it into practice. But I don't see any references to tournaments or training classes in the Los Angeles area. What would you recommend? Is there someone experienced here in CA who I should meet with in order to get an expert opinion? Perhaps there is someone with a military or police background who would be able to assess whether or not it's worthwhile to pursue this more seriously.

Any help would be greatly appreciated :smt023


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

not you... its the gun. Buy the CZ!

:mrgreen:


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations on becoming a US citizen.

Check out IDPA & IPSC shooting competitions.

http://www.idpa.com/

http://www.ipsc.org/


----------



## Hiram25 (Feb 22, 2010)

Yeah, what CougarTex said!!!:smt023


----------



## scharfschuetze (Mar 17, 2010)

YFZsandrider said:


> not you... its the gun. Buy the CZ!
> 
> :mrgreen:


Smart alec - but hey, I can believe that - it's a great gun. Simple and effective - feels perfect to me (but I haven't tried that many guns yet).


----------



## scharfschuetze (Mar 17, 2010)

cougartex said:


> Congratulations on becoming a US citizen.
> 
> Check out IDPA & IPSC shooting competitions.
> 
> ...


Thanks - I will! Is there a particular training you would recommend? Obviously that's going to be different from standing in a 15 yard indoor range and simply shooting at a target, right?

U.S. citizen - man, it took me 17 years and a lot of dedication to get there. Loving it - the USA felt like my home the day I set foot on it - I'll never leave - still the land of opportunity. :smt1099


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Thank you for becoming a citizen and becoming an asset, rather than a liability.

Whatever form you choose for pursuing your shooting aspirations, you will need something to shoot and a place to practice. The CZ-75, in any of its variations, is a top-notch shooter, worthy of a person with natural shooting ability.

Keep trying different shooting ranges, and you will likely find one that hosts competitions and provides training classes.


----------



## MonsterB (Oct 25, 2009)

I cant really help with the comp stuff, but congrats on becoming a citizen and it sounds like you do have alot of talent...and some brains judging from your grammar...best of luck and not that the cz isnt an awesome gun, but look into Glock and thier gssf program..if you join for 35$ you can then get a glock at a very good price and enter thier competitions. Theres not many in my area but you may have better luck.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Someone recommended IPSC and IDPA. I beg to differ.
You stated that you are interested in bulls-eye-shooting competition, but neither IPSC nor IDPA offer anything of the sort.
If you want to try accuracy shooting (rather than self-defense and action shooting), your best bet would be to join the NRA, and to ask them for a list of the local competitions they sponsor. The NRA specializes in bulls-eye shooting, and provides frequent matches in every area of this country.
Click on: http://www.nra.org/programs.aspx


----------



## scharfschuetze (Mar 17, 2010)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Someone recommended IPSC and IDPA. I beg to differ.
> You stated that you are interested in bulls-eye-shooting competition, but neither IPSC nor IDPA offer anything of the sort.
> If you want to try accuracy shooting (rather than self-defense and action shooting), your best bet would be to join the NRA, and to ask them for a list of the local competitions they sponsor. The NRA specializes in bulls-eye shooting, and provides frequent matches in every area of this country.
> Click on: http://www.nra.org/programs.aspx


Appreciate your comment Steve - I just bought my first gun today (wohooo!!!) and am ready to join the NRA. That's a dream come true - I have waited a long time (had to become a citizen first). I guess joining and attending the meetings will lead me in the right direction.


----------



## scharfschuetze (Mar 17, 2010)

MonsterB said:


> I cant really help with the comp stuff, but congrats on becoming a citizen and it sounds like you do have alot of talent...and some brains judging from your grammar...best of luck and not that the cz isnt an awesome gun, but look into Glock and thier gssf program..if you join for 35$ you can then get a glock at a very good price and enter thier competitions. Theres not many in my area but you may have better luck.


I actually shot the Glock at the range before and think that it's a fine gun. However it seems that my accuracy was higher with the CZ, felt better in my hand. Then again - that was a rented Glock and we all know they are usually not in the best shape after years of exposure to amateurs (like me). So, I might give the Glock another chance - maybe I meet a friendly individual at the range willing to let me try his for a test.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Rogelk (Jan 23, 2010)

scharfschuetze said:


> Smart alec - but hey, I can believe that - it's a great gun. Simple and effective - feels perfect to me (but I haven't tried that many guns yet).


...and you're likely to not find a better (ergonomically speaking) handgun than a CZ. Try the CZ P-01, it's better yet!

Uniquely talented? The first time I ever hit a golf ball was at my cousins farm at a family reunion. We were driving balls off a berm into a soybean field. I was killing those balls, dead on straight and long. Nobody was even close. My cousin walked up and said, "If you ever take up golfing, you will never be able to repeat this day". Not too long after that I did take up golf and he was right, I have never been able to hit the balls as consistantly and long as that day on the farm. Just food for thought.


----------



## scharfschuetze (Mar 17, 2010)

Rogelk said:


> ...and you're likely to not find a better (ergonomically speaking) handgun than a CZ. Try the CZ P-01, it's better yet!
> 
> Uniquely talented? The first time I ever hit a golf ball was at my cousins farm at a family reunion. We were driving balls off a berm into a soybean field. I was killing those balls, dead on straight and long. Nobody was even close. My cousin walked up and said, "If you ever take up golfing, you will never be able to repeat this day". Not too long after that I did take up golf and he was right, I have never been able to hit the balls as consistantly and long as that day on the farm. Just food for thought.


I'm actually a trader by day and I couldn't agree more. There is a huge difference between paper trading and trading when real money is involved. Quite frankly - I have been biting my time for a while but my results (with rented guns) are pretty consistent, so maybe there is hope. And if I turn out to be just average - well, it was a good excuse to buy that P-01 Tactical last weekend ;-)


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

Rogelk said:


> Uniquely talented? The first time I ever hit a golf ball was at my cousins farm at a family reunion. We were driving balls off a berm into a soybean field. I was killing those balls, dead on straight and long. Nobody was even close. My cousin walked up and said, "If you ever take up golfing, you will never be able to repeat this day". Not too long after that I did take up golf and he was right, I have never been able to hit the balls as consistantly and long as that day on the farm. Just food for thought.


So your the reason I keep finding all those golf balls in the field when I'm scouting! They're everywhere! I'll sell 'em back to you at a discount! :mrgreen:

:smt179 ...Sorry...


----------



## Rogelk (Jan 23, 2010)

scharfschuetze said:


> I'm actually a trader by day and I couldn't agree more. There is a huge difference between paper trading and trading when real money is involved. Quite frankly - I have been biting my time for a while but my results (with rented guns) are pretty consistent, so maybe there is hope. And if I turn out to be just average - well, it was a good excuse to buy that P-01 Tactical last weekend ;-)


Great...you bought a P-01!...good luck and who knows? ..you may have natural shooting abilities and if not, it's just an excuse to practice more often...which ain't a bad thing :smt068

...........and jdeere, haven't you a aphid or cutworm problem you should be tending too? :smt106


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

Rogelk said:


> ...........and jdeere, haven't you a aphid or cutworm problem you should be tending too? :smt106


Through extensive research, I've found aphids and cutworms are of little threat when the corn is still in the bag! No insecticide needed - guaranteed! :smt082


----------



## scharfschuetze (Mar 17, 2010)

jdeere9750 said:


> Through extensive research, I've found aphids and cutworms are of little threat when the corn is still in the bag! No insecticide needed - guaranteed! :smt082


Boy, talking about opening a can of worms :mrgreen:

Well, I keep you guys posted. Not finding a whole lot of pistol competitions right now but I guess I need time to practice anyway.


----------



## Rogelk (Jan 23, 2010)

jdeere9750 said:


> Through extensive research, I've found aphids and cutworms are of little threat when the corn is still in the bag! No insecticide needed - guaranteed! :smt082


Pretty confident aren't you. While you're plinking and clearing stove pipes...they're laughing at you...even in the bag.http://www.jupiterimages.com/Image/royaltyFree/88347242


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

scharfschuetze said:


> Boy, talking about opening a can of worms :mrgreen:
> 
> Well, I keep you guys posted. Not finding a whole lot of pistol competitions right now but I guess I need time to practice anyway.


Sorry about throwing a bunch of nonsense around right in the middle of your thread. To make matters worse, I can't even offer any good advice. I'm not good enough to compete, so I just poke holes in paper in the back yard to stay proficient. Hope you find what your looking for!



Rogelk said:


> Pretty confident aren't you. While you're plinking and clearing stove pipes...they're laughing at you...even in the bag.http://www.jupiterimages.com/Image/royaltyFree/88347242


So that's the noises I've been hearing?!


----------



## Rogelk (Jan 23, 2010)

jdeere9750 said:


> .......... I'm not good enough to compete, so I just poke holes in paper in the back yard to stay proficient...


You sound like me...I can pretty much hit what I aim at..as long as it holds still:shock:


----------

